# Tel & Nell 4 months in Europe



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

2010



Friday 1st October.

Terry, Nell, Max and Mollie our 2 GSD’s. 3 or 4 months holiday in our Rexhall Airbus a 30’ RV.



If you are a tax man I would like to explain this is not a holiday. It is a fact gathering mission in to the uncharted depths of Europe, therefore better enabling us to recommend routes and destinations to our Motorhome Hire customers’ At no point will I smile or enjoy anything that may happen. I have guaranteed this by bringing my wife along.



The journey begins, badly. Left Rooksbridge in plenty of time and with little tears. Checked the clock, 9.30, tunnels booked for just after 6.00. Heavy rain, but hey, no problems plenty of time and then they closed the M4, some idiot wanted to throw himself off the Motorway bridge. After 3 hours wait at Membury services I wish I had pushed him. The heavy rain became very heavy rain and our chances of getting to the train on time looked slim, but due to some outstanding navigation and superb driving we arrived well before 10 past 6 yep it was 4 mins past 6. Straight on the train and at last the start of our hols. Dark when we arrived at Calais but Nell assured me she could remember the Aire by the port and sure enough with hardly a mistake we traversed the sat nav designated route in record time. Geoff and Sue were due to meet us at about 10.00 but after the day we had had we decided to grab a kebab and grab some sleep, just as well as they didn’t arrive till 1.00 in the morning.

Sat 2nd October

Breakfast, walk the dogs, get Geoff up bright and early and we are off to pastures new. Portugal was calling so down to. the north coast of Spain, hurry along the north coast of Spain and then decide, maybe Portugal is too far so quick change of plan. Head South and East and decide to visit the fabulous lakes of Biscarosse and in warm rain spent 2 days trying to find the sun on Geoff’s computer, either his computer was f*cked, or Europe was under torrential rain, as it turned out his computer was perfect. So off to another favourite. The lakes of Playa Pita, in Abejar and for some reason the rain seemed less heavy and slightly warmer. With 10 days of their holiday gone and only 1500 miles to show for it G & S decided enough was enough and headed home, as Sue later commented she had a better time in her first week back at work, we really feel gutted for them as this is there main holiday and Sue does like a bit of the old sun.

We decided to head for the coast like the cowards we are and so.

Monday11th October

Headed in to Riaza, Just outside of Madrid. This is a new campsite with outstanding facilities; the view is of snow capped mountains. This is a family run campsite and very friendly, all of this did not stop the rain, but at least we had the internet so we could comfort ourselves in the fact that all of Spain was wet, and as we were later to find out, much wetter than us. As predicted by the locals, the weather changed on the Wednesday so we celebrated with a cycle ride in to Riaza Town (Village) it really is a beautiful place with a town square that is round, just as we recalled, even down to the village idiot. Stopped off on the way back and enjoyed a beer and meal at the local bar

Thursday 14th October.

We are off. Stayed on Aire that night.

Friday 15th October.

Arrive at Oliva, yes I know you are all totally fed up with us wittering on about Oliva, but……It is outstandingly beautiful, and hot, and Spanish, and dry and right on the beach and the water is warm and crystal clear and it is deserted. Bit of a scary moment coming over the bridge to get to Eurocamping, we are 8’ plus and the bridge is 8’ and a little bit. No room for our size at Eurocamping so decided to try out our last years find of the year, and, what a result, free camping. No one else here, huge areas to park in right on the sugar sand beach and heaven for the dogs. I was over the top happy kept drinking large Pernod’s and grinning like a lunatic.

Still here. We have filled with 80 galls of water and emptied the waste tanks on the way here so with a little care we will not have to move for a couple of weeks. As a fitting fine for Eurocamping not welcoming us with open arms, we decided on a plan to rape there facilities, so, armed with the basics to shower with, that is to say only the bits that will fit in Nell’s bike basket, we set off. It was then that I realised I could not see Nell from a front elevation, all that was visible was this huge mound balanced in her basket. Being the clever chap that I am I decided to say nothing. I would think by now they think we are locals. I think by the time we leave andhave used their truck wash, emptied the tanks and refilled with water we will call it quits.

Friday 22nd October

I can’t believe we have been here a week already. When people ask “ What do you do all day “ they have no idea as to the workload and pressures. A typical day would be to wake up with the sun, and yes there is glorious sunshine every day, have a coffee and arise at about 8.30, first job, check the weather, then discuss the day. At about 9.30 don the shorts and take the dogs along the beach, never anyone there so they can run long and free, check the tide is going in or out and return for breakfast I think it important, as visitors in a strange country, to assist in the correct operation of the sea and tides, not to mention the direction of sunrise and sunset, I take these duties most seriously and can confirm I have never received a cent for carrying them out, anyway back to the plot. We will either sunbath, cycle to town for essential consumables e.g. wine, beer, spirits and the occasional pint of milk if there is space. Then it is time for vehicle maintenance, this will include checking the fridge is operating at the correct temperature, this can be best achieved by counting how long the condensation drops on a bottle of Bud take to reach the bottom of the bottle. As can be seen after this much work it will be time to take a well earned siesta. Mid afternoon will normally see us discussing the merits of the local wines, available from 55c per LITRE. This can sometimes take us into early evening, when normally we will cook the last meal of the day or eat out. Re run the wine thing. Walk the dogs, check the sea and tide note which way the sun has set and by 9, 30, ready for bed.

Being new to free camping, we are never quite sure how legal we are when camped and here at Oliva we have a few Police cars patrol the area and always slow down when going by, we are never sure if they will stop and ask us to sling our hook. Today a Police 4 X 4 stopped next to us and we were convinced that was it, we were on our way. I went across to have a chat and to my amazement the Copper who could be no more than 12 years old, far to young and god looking to have a gun, that big, with, real bullets. He explained that we were welcome to stay as long as we wished and that him and his colleagues/play chums would come in twice a day to make sure we were OK. Can you imagine that in the UK?

He then wanted to know all about the RV and what it does to the gallon. I was pleased to see the look of respect on his face when I explained how 10MPG would be good. Looking back on it, it may have been pity, not respect.

Saturday 23rd October.

Managed to score some fresh milk yesterday, so, celebrated with ice cold milk and cornflakes for breakfast. O joy, where have you been all my life. 

I am sure you have noticed there are no pics, this is the reason why.

We purchased a digital camera after doing the full research, and ended up with a Canon something. It had all the spec required including high resolution wrist strap, full colour lens guard, chrome knobs, a red and green led, digital instructions and a built in BBQ and of course it has stopped working. I will attempt to knock something up using an old biscuit tin, a piece of bra strap with a hole in it and a roll of gaffa tape with the adhesive missing. I feel confident this will reflect my prowess with a camera.



Must just mention Nell’s accident. There she was cycling along in front of me, watching the world go by, minding her own business, when…….a parked car appeared in front of us, being a little unsteady, no doubt due to being slightly over laden with essentials ( Wine ) and approaching 4MPH, she developed a speed wobble and had it not have been for the parked car slowing her down as she slid along the side of it and trapping her right boob between the handlebar and wing mirror, she could have been hurt. I have seen the bruises, remenisant of a mud slide on the north face of Everest. Still she will not complain…..much……for long……if at all.

Friday 29th October

Tomorrow we move on. A really difficult decision. Free camping on the beach at Oliva has been outstanding, the blood red sunrise, turning the window blinds claret red, hot sun, warm sea and sunsets to make Kodak happy, have been the norm and I am still not sure if we are doing the right thing but, pastures anew call. We are booking in to camping Almafra, just outside of Benidorm. We have heard great things about this site, so will revel in the luxury of an internet connection.

We have been amazed at how well the 100W solar panel has worked, with no need for the Generator at all. The black and grey tanks are nearing full and we still have a ¼ full fresh water tank (Don’t you just love the Yanks ). This is our 17th day after filling and empting the appropriate tanks. The Rexhall, touch wood is performing faultlessly and is generally the centre of attention wherever we go; it must be something to do with the lopsided throb from the Ford V10. We have met some interesting people here at Oliva and one couple, Johny Mac and his wife Christine, owners of an almost new Hymen, are in a heated debate as to weather they should purchase an RV, so to help out we invited them for “ Popcorn “ and to come and watch Robbie Williams in “RV” in glorious surround sound. I think the Hymen will appear in MMM shortly.

1st November 2010.

Benidorm……. what a horrendous place, how could I not of remembered. We motored in towards the centre of town and with each meter, it became worse. It would appear that shell suits have at last become the fashion in Benidorm, accompanied by fluorescent trainers and a “ Wish I had brought the factor 30 with me “ tan. Everything was either, British, Chinese or Indian, but hey, at least the many and varied shops made up for it. Next time I require a plastic leather jacket, Armani belt and a Cerise tank top, I will know exactly where to come.

Sadly (LOL) we turned around and bid good bye, with a heavy heart, to Benidorm.

A four hour and very windy drive ( Did I mention Nell’s medical condition ) We arrived at La Mamola, Just outside of Motrill. A beautiful Spanish camp site next to the sea. In fact as I am writing this the multitude of diamante reflections, as the morning sun catches the gently cresting wave tops, is proving quite a distraction. I may have to have a lie down. Anyway we are here for a couple of days with an internet connection so we can Skype everyone, and Nell can catch up on the washing. She has just informed me, with a puzzled expression, that she has lost a nightdress, she thinks it was nicked by a “ Bag Lady “ we met in Oliva. I mentioned I had seen a parascending chappie attempting a to take to the skies with something that looked similar. She will investigate.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very interesting post... thank you... While Di is away in Oz you might get me to go there single crew sounds very nice... and far better than the UK in Feb.... even without the sun


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Hireme,
we are off to France then Spain this week for the winter and always looking for new places to visit.I don't know anything about Oliva, could you perhaps sum it up and suggest a campsite or aire.

many thanks


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Hireme,
an excellent read, really enjoyed it. I love reading about other peoples holidays.


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
I would think the best way to find the free camping is to park on the road approaching Eurocamping and walk along the beach to the East, heading for Kico Park, after about 800 meters walk over the dunes and there it is. If you walk or cycle back the road way you will see the best route.
Hope you enjoy it as much as we did.
Regards
Tel


----------

